# branding boxes



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Mount it to a drill press you will have more leverage to push it deeper into the wood.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

by stencil - ?? what are you referring to ? if its really wide - say over 3/16's or 1/4" it will take a LONG time to heat and will never get deep into the wood- 

1/8 works really well - also might need a hotter torch - weed burners sometimes works some dont have the flame controlled enough to heat well -

also i would stay way from the press idea - rather good idea but if you have to force the brand - something is wrong - a hot iron will burn wood with little to no pressure 

send photos and i can see what you mean by stencil

thanks


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

A branding Iron and a stencil are 2 different things a stencil will just scar the wood a branding iron will brand down into the wood.

The press idea actually works really good ,it puts the brand in the same place every time and nice and deep. Most brands have 1" lettering so even after you heat them up it still requires a good amount of pressure to make a deep brand .


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

The following URL may give you some ideas.
http://www.brandnew.net/


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I believe that BEE4U is correct. I used many brands from Everhot(?) in Chicago(Maywood?), and I believe Brandnew acquired the tooling and business from them. Be careful, do not get the brass past red heat, or it will get soft and deform.

Crazy Roland


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

I got my branding iron from Brand New Industry - 
well made - they make both copper (CNC'd) or casted Bronze 
mine is CNC copper - i can brand 20 boxes straight and dont use anymore then one hand to brand with - it can over heat so keep it movin!!!!!!!!!!! 

i would recomend them - they can get the brander to you in 10 days from time of order - not many can do that !!!!!


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

What size brander do you all use? is the smallest one really small?


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

i use a One Inch tall letter size - its about 6 inches long - you want them to stand out after you paint them - ill post pictures later this week when im out branding again


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

If you are branding thru paint------Good luck------- New boxes work lots better. Just saying!
Jack


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

I made my own branding iron which works fine for me. I use a Propane Turkey fryer to heat it up.









A friend of mine purchased a 6 letter branding iron from these folks. It looks and works great, especially for the price.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=696


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

nice branding iron, is that 1/8 inch flat bar stock cut and formed into the your initials and then welded on to the handles?


----------



## saltcreep (Apr 25, 2011)

Saw this and thought of this recent conversation.....

It is a meat Brander for $14.99...









here's the link if anyone is intrested...http://www.thatdailydeal.com/ *It is a one day only deal, only 9hrs left now*


----------

